# Bowtech Hush Kit



## Penna Bowhunter (May 15, 2006)

Stupid Question for you.I just recently got a new BowtechAllegiance(06),and I was wondering about the placement of the factory installed hush kit.My dealer said to push the limb silencers down against the limb pockets and the cable guard silencer against the riser.Is this correct?The Bowtech catalog and website depicts the silencers in the traditional "limbsaver" placement and the cable guard silencer slid out almost like a slide stop.Anyone else put any thought into this? 
Thank You for your time.


----------



## Devin_BowTech (Apr 19, 2006)

i dont think it matters were you have em. ive had mine every were then i put em against limbs when i got limb savers. but theyre awsome.


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 31, 2006)

*Hush kit location*

As per Bowtech, it doesn't matter where you place the hush kit. Make adjustments until you get your desired results.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi *PB* I have the same bow and I removed all the rubber "silencers" from off the string and replaced them with "cats whiskers". This gave a few extra FPS and the bow is "whisper" quiet. I am also thinking of removing the rubber limb "silencers" and installing the adhesive type "limb savers".


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Penna Bowhunter said:


> Stupid Question for you.I just recently got a new BowtechAllegiance(06),and I was wondering about the placement of the factory installed hush kit.My dealer said to push the limb silencers down against the limb pockets and the cable guard silencer against the riser.Is this correct?The Bowtech catalog and website depicts the silencers in the traditional "limbsaver" placement and the cable guard silencer slid out almost like a slide stop.Anyone else put any thought into this?
> Thank You for your time.




There is no one exact position they have to be placed. One of the neat features of the VibraBlocks is that they can be moved around until you find the "sweet spot" for your particular set up.

The cable rod muffler shoudn't come in contact with the cable slide at any time. If it does it can cause noise and excessive vibration. I generally suggest they be placed about half way between the riser and cable slide.


----------



## Penna Bowhunter (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the info.Maybe I will try different placements on the limb.I am pleased with the noise level of the bow.Just wondered if there is a right and wrong placement. 
Thanks Again.


----------

